# Link badge



## ebolag4 (Apr 11, 2002)

Hello Admin (or anyone else in authority who can answer this),

Is there a macosx.com badge that I can put on a website and provide a link for other mac users to follow. Or would that be frowned upon?

I would just like to support the community in some way, and I thought that this might be a good idea. (I could be wrong though. It happens often.)

Thanks


----------



## ScottW (Apr 11, 2002)

Feel free to link, no badge... anyone want to make one?


----------



## dricci (Apr 12, 2002)

Web Badge 1


----------



## dricci (Apr 12, 2002)

Web Badge #2


----------



## ebolag4 (Apr 12, 2002)

No offense to dricci, but I might give designing one a try on my own.

I do like the ones you did, dricci, but I was looking for something a bit larger.


----------



## dricci (Apr 12, 2002)

hehe, none taken. I was just bored at 5 AM so I decided to give it a shot in Photoshop.


----------



## putamare (Apr 12, 2002)

<img src="http://www.putamare.com/m10.gif">


----------



## themacko (Apr 12, 2002)

I could be wrong, but I don't think there's such thing as a *MacOS10.com*


----------



## putamare (Apr 12, 2002)

MacOS10 is what you get when you take the UNIX out of MacOS X


----------



## dricci (Apr 12, 2002)

MacOS10.com is registered by somebody (but not pointing to anywhere).


----------



## putamare (Apr 12, 2002)

I'm implying that this place might as well be called OS10 w/o the unix fora and making light of the whole "EX" or "Ten" thing.


----------



## simX (Apr 12, 2002)

No one's gonna know that you have to change "10" to "X" to get to the website, so that's dumb.


----------



## putamare (Apr 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *...so that's dumb.  *



so is a MacOS X site w/o a unix forum


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 12, 2002)

Here's a contribution to the link badge...

I'm at work, and I'm still a little shaky with the new trackball.  I'm used to a forefinger-operated trackball, not a thumb operated trackball.  Really.

Uh, this was created with painstaking care (and you'll see how true that is once you take a look) using MS Paint.  Sorry, I'm at work.

I expect to see this badge everywhere on the web within a few days....




Not!


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 12, 2002)

Hmm.  Image seems to be broken.  I'll convert and re-load it...


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 12, 2002)

K, try this.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 12, 2002)

Yeah, now I expect to see this all over the web....


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 12, 2002)

That one's alright, I guess, testuser.  But I like mine better.  

Of course, I doubt anyone else will, since I have no skills whatsoever in graphic design...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 27, 2002)

as the Ad Agency for Herve's Bar & Grill, I figured that could work for the whole forum... so... here's a banner you can use!


----------



## MDLarson (Apr 29, 2002)

Maybe we want to incorporate the Press 3 thing?


----------



## simX (May 2, 2002)

testuser:  Good idea, but it's WAY too simplistic.

Maybe put it green text on a black background (like I have my Terminal), and then maybe have the "MacOSX.com" multi-colored text.

It just looks a little bland as it is, but I really like the idea.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 23, 2002)

how about this?


----------



## Ricky (May 23, 2002)

That one's pretty nice.  

However, since I'm a graphic designer and all, try this one on for size...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 24, 2002)

i like it but it's too big... even though it shows off what MacOSX.com is about, it should be shortened and streamlined...

plus i think it's too simple...


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 24, 2002)

ricky the banner looks really cool 
I might use it lol 
At the moment I am using the "MacOSX community" taken from a screenshot of the site.  For the time being this will be my main badge


----------



## dricci (May 24, 2002)

I like Bling Bling's banner, but it doesn't have a ".com" on it so people won't figure out it goes to macosx.com unless they click on it.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dricci _
> *I like Bling Bling's banner, but it doesn't have a ".com" on it so people won't figure out it goes to macosx.com unless they click on it. *



you sneaky son of a gun


----------



## wdw_ (May 25, 2002)

I actually put a link badge on one of my sites. I just took a screen shot of the logo on the top of the page.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *you sneaky son of a gun  *



actually i forgot the .com was in the name until i finished it... i didn't save the file, so i couldn't change it now... but that's a good tactic for internet advertising!


----------

